# African Pompano recipe?



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

whats the best way to cook this thing? pretty thin, do you fillet it or gut it and cook it whole? i'm assuming they don't taste like regular surf pomps.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

If it is that thin it may be a lookdown. They are tasty! Fried or grilled.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

grouper22 said:


> If it is that thin it may be a lookdown. They are tasty! Fried or grilled.



definitely AP. 
 

i heard they taste good raw too?


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

This is the time of year I caught one at the black water bridge rubble public spot 2 years ago. Super cool fish! I let mine go though


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

well i kept it for shark bait but the weeds were so bad last night we had to call it. my freezer is already over loaded with cobia and king, so i need to cook it up. lol


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice! They are pretty tasty smoked too.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

just filleted it. it smells so sweet! i gave one side to a neighbor and kept the other. going to try some sashimi and try any good recipe posted.


----------



## rcmay (Sep 8, 2008)

I've cooked and eaten AP, and it was very very tasty. Similar to dolphin, but better.


----------

